# Horse Folks Help Needed



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Got this email today from Rose Twp., Oakland County
[/COLOR] 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
To Anybody Who Can Help, 



I stumbled upon some horses today that are starving to death!! 

One mare is so bad I can see her entire hip bones and spine. The other 2 are in better shape, but deteriorating quickly. There are also 2 foals, probably about 4 mos. old. 



I was out looking for barns to board at or lease and this barn was for rent. I ran into a woman there who is dropping off bales of hay when she can to them. They have 1 bale in the barn and no grain. The owner is not telling the truth about what is going on, but he is ready to get rid of them. The woman I ran into knows the owner and does not want to call Animal Control. It would be better for them if they could find a home, or someone who can nurse them back to health. 

I cannot take any of them. I board my horses and they are full, and I don't have the $$$ to care for them. All I can do is donate a bag of grain or 2 and try to find them a home. 



There is 3 Chestnut Mares. About 15h each. 2 of the mares have foals. They are Quarter Horse's. 

The one mare that is starving, not sure if she will make it another day, is one with a foal. The foals are dark bays. I couldn't get a good look, but the foals both look like Fillies. 



Please, if anybody can give us some donations to help feed them till we can find a home, or if anybody has the room, money and the heart to help them, please give me a call. Only those who are SERIOUSLY INTERESTED PLEASE. I don't want to be inundated with phone calls. If you are interested and have never done a Rescue horse, I can help you if you take them. 

You can make donations to my Pay Pal account if you wish. 

Any questions, just e-mail me, and I will keep everybody posted. 



Please help if you can! 



*Diana Wanamaker
Equine to Canine Pet Sitting Services
248-882-7484*


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up PR......I'll let my horsey friends know....
K


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Just to make myself clear this email came from the Rose Township supervisor here in Oakland County.

Here is her email adresss if you need to verify the information.

Thanks in advance for your help.


For Rose Township Equestrians&#8207;
Alison Kalcec ([email protected]) Sent:Tue 9/08/09 10:26 AMTo:


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

I also have sent it out to a couple of groups I know. Please up date as you can.
Kevin D.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

PaleRider said:


> Got this email today from Rose Twp., Oakland County
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> To Anybody Who Can Help,
> ...


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

THAT IS ABSURD. SOmebody needs to call ANIMAL CONTROL NOW!!!!:rant:

Those horses need immediate vet care. That "owner" needs to never again be allowed to STARVE any animal.

:rant:

Yes that thought did cross my mind too, but I don't know the whole story and the Township does so............I was just trying to help the poor horses. It pisses me off too. :rant:


----------



## Skooter (Sep 11, 2009)

Just call animal contral ASAP. Nobel idea to try and help, but in the time it takes to "find the right person" to take these animals from the owner they could be dead. Animal control will help find people to care for the animals and as stated above the owner will be charged and/or at least an attemp made to keep him from owning animals ever again.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

it really seems fishy to me.... no photos, no other info on the horses....


----------

